# James the Narcoleptic Tree Cutter-the link



## John Paul Sanborn

Since it comes up every other week, I thought I would sticky it for those who have not seen it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oCDcTxFUkk


----------



## BC_Logger

I all ways get a laugh watchin that " it was just a bit off ":hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CoreyTMorine

Thanks John, I hadn't seen that yet. I laughed all the way through, but I'm a little bit nervous now.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

OK, now it is stuck. One of us will unstick it in a while, so we do not have 40 stickies on the top of the forum. 

Maybe stick it every other month so that the newbies will see it, and others will not link it "check this out!"


----------



## Stihl User

That is great!!! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## hornett22

*awww come on!!!!!!!!!!!1*

we use james alot on our jobs where the customer beat us down on price.like i always say,you get what you pay for Mam'.


----------



## kennertree

I just noticed this was a sticky. I can't count how many times I've seen james in action.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Maybe when there are two months without someone seeing it for the first time one of us will unstick it


----------



## (WLL)

stay tuned 4 james's funeral!!! you get what ya pay for is hardly true, but james will surely get what he is lookin for. RIP james:yoyo:


----------



## Nailsbeats

Thank you for bringing out that video. I have never seen it. Awesome. This is something I would like to show to as a training tool. That top job with no undercut was unreal. He should have died right then and there. Could use some work on his directional felling, and maybe a urine test. If it could be done wrong, he did it. Awesome instructional video, lol.


----------



## Sprig

Nailsbeats said:


> Thank you for bringing out that video. I have never seen it. Awesome. This is something I would like to show to as a training tool. That top job with no undercut was unreal. He should have died right then and there. Could use some work on his directional felling, and maybe a urine test. If it could be done wrong, he did it. Awesome instructional video, lol.


Yup, my first view too, what a piece of work OMG!! I laughed, I cried, I hurled my coffee. And the comments, well, how can you fake 'stupid' like that??? :hmm3grin2orange: 
No doubt a future Darwin Awards winner  
Trapped at YouTube again, gah!, I ended up on Narcholeptic/Goth (actually pretty funny), think I need a brain transplant now.   




Serge


----------



## Scots Climber

That is some seriously scary/funny s**t :jawdrop:


----------



## MotorSeven

Sheese, the worst part of the whole video was the way that white guy (dork in shorts) was running............


----------



## big wood

hey do you guys have james number....... he would fit in just nice with our other local tree trimmer in town....:


----------



## Kydan

*A guy like James he'll break some back for You!*

Title is A Quote from ""Scarface Tony Montana"".You take a guy like James you show him the ropes he'll keep coming back for more until he takes over.
I want his phone number to .


----------



## tomtrees58

James a true arborist tom trees


----------



## masterarbor

that's the neatest thing that i've ever seen in my life.


----------



## petersenj20

"That B***h is dumb!"


----------



## Blakesmaster

Thank you for this. Thank you so much.


----------



## gremlin

wow some of you guys that do lots of work should take this video with you. The next time a homeowner cries about pricing show them this and then say hey i can hook you up with this guy. Or you can pay me to do it right the first time. WOW what a way to do it that was some crazy stuff


----------



## tomtrees58

:monkey: james thats a tree man tom trees


----------



## mattfr12

wonder if hes looking for a job man hes good, maybe do some training seminars


----------



## Little's

Hey Guys, I am new to this site, and think it is a great resource. My name is Brandon, I am kinda new (compared to many of the veterans on here) to the tree service industry, but am always willing and looking to learn more. 

Saw this funny, scary, odd, video of James the tree cutter and OMG! Are there really people out there like this? This kind of stuff is scary.


----------



## kruege84

It's a good thing I finally used the search function..... I almost just made a new thread......


----------



## stihl sawing

That dude is lucky to be alive.


----------



## ClimbinArbor

OMFG!!!!!

he's lucky he didnt have a saddle on! The one that he topped that peeled down about 6 foot propbably would have ripped him in half!!!

im gonna go watch that a few more times lol


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Had another request for the James vid, Guess I'll stick it again for a few days or so so the FNG's can see it.


----------



## Jlarnard

I think most of us has hit something in our carreers, but he did one thing right, 3 points of contact, his chest being the 3rd


----------



## lostcoastland

*James the tree Cutter*

That must have been a prank of somekind. After he was done there was guy's with hard hats and ropes, yelow saftey gear. Some one had to pay for damages probalby whoever let him go up in the first place lost their job. I would be pissed if i was the neighbor , can you say lawsuit? That guy that was filming is a total **********. what a waste, almost wasted that guy's life, and he almost cut his leg when he "passed out".


----------



## lostcoastland

stihl sawing said:


> That dude is lucky to be alive.








What movie is that from? Look's like a classic


----------



## yjcrawler

i am far from beeing a pro but i have cut enough to know that god loves this man that is the only reason hes alive damn lucky he didnt get tossed....guess he never herd of an under cut but man was it funny opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## (WLL)

yjcrawler said:


> i am far from beeing a pro but i have cut enough to know that god loves this man that is the only reason hes alive damn lucky he didnt get tossed....guess he never herd of an under cut but man was it funny opcorn: opcorn:


good thing he dont use a lanyard doing all them peel cuts. that clip made my jaw drop:jawdrop: yall think he still alive?


----------



## stihl in love

*James the Narcoleptic Tree Cutter*



John Paul Sanborn said:


> Since it comes up every other week, I thought I would sticky it for those who have not seen it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oCDcTxFUkk



never have i seen such craftsmanship he really knows his trees


----------



## stihlhere

*lostcoastland*

where did that clip come from (guy with chainsaw) if thats a movie i got to see it and yea if you think james is dumb what about the guy who hired him?


----------



## tomtrees58

james is the man tom trees


----------



## mwood1986

I'm thinkin fallin asleep in the tree should've been the last hint that he should've called it a day. 
Alcohol makes me think I'm bullet proof but I'll admit it at least I'd never be able to climb a tree that inebriated without gear plus he had to of had a lobotomy or somethin cause who thinks of climbing a tree when they're that smashed it's usually either food or women that come to mind personally


----------



## mattfr12

you guys are crazy james taught me everything i know:crazy1:


----------



## lumberjack333

Not that I havn't seen this before a few times, but they just showed it yesterday at school, on the first day of "Health and Safety" watching it with a room full of 40 other arborists was very entertaining to say the least. Great job James!


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER

*Thanks Treemandan!*

You were right that was funny as @#$%!!! You also saved me a couple bucks. Made my wife watch it with me and told her that was our movie date nite! I guess I owe you a few of these now

Thanks!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Spalted

As a newbie, thanks for the sticky or I would have never seen such a "delightful" clip! Wow!!


----------



## 1970GTO

*Do it yourself*

Here are some good ones. Who needs a PRO when you can do it yourself?

‪Tree hits our house‬&rlm; - YouTube

‪Tree Trimming FAIL!‬&rlm; - YouTube

‪FunnyFuse Faves: Tree-Cutting FAIL‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## 1970GTO

*Save MONEY*

Save MONEY. All you need is a chainsaw, rope and two guys pulling. Works EVERYTIME.......!!!

‪Tree Falls on Cottage 3GP‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## 1970GTO

*Save MONEY*

I forgot to mention a wedge and hammer as well- LOL:cool2:


----------



## ForTheArborist

Nightmares.

These vids go to show you that we are side by side with chaos every day. :msp_sleep:


----------



## ForTheArborist

I have a feeling the guy just get's up in the morning one day with some kind of vengeance in mind or some kind of insurance fraud in mind, so he throws a rope in the kids hands, and cuts away. He makes it look like it was supposed to go away from the house, but really? Noooooooo, he set that whole thing up. There's no way any men are that spacially unconscious. oke: That house was going down that day no matter what. There wasn't even enough of a clear drop zone for two kids to pull that behemoth over into anyway.

Tree Falls on Cottage 3GP - YouTube


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

ForTheAction said:


> I have a feeling the guy just get's up in the morning one day with some kind of vengeance in mind or some kind of insurance fraud in mind, so he throws a rope in the kids hands, and cuts away. He makes it look like it was supposed to go away from the house, but really? Noooooooo, he set that whole thing up. There's no way any men are that spacially unconscious. oke: That house was going down that day no matter what. There wasn't even enough of a clear drop zone for two kids to pull that behemoth over into anyway.
> 
> Tree Falls on Cottage 3GP - YouTube



Probably was not paying attention to where his saw was. Plus they had the rope too low to provide decent leverage on that big top. What I will do first is test pull to see if I can make the tree move at the moment of bend.

I regularly have clients who are a bit new at the trade who want to dump a short spar against a small lean with two men and a rope.

For that matter I did something similar a number of years ago with crew who had no background using the GRCS. Poor communications on my part let me cut the hinge too narrow...only $8k damage to the house, damage to my ego was priceless....


----------



## limbwalker71

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Since it comes up every other week, I thought I would sticky it for those who have not seen it.
> 
> James the narcoleptic tree cutter - YouTube



surprised it didn't shoot him outa it !! :bang::buttkick;;


----------



## NEKS Tree Svc

*Alright...*

Here i am, a newb, gettin flak, and this guy is a complete idiot, man, makes me look like a damn genius. I dont feel so bad, maybe the guys think im actually james hahahahaha


----------



## tomtrees58

i was going to post this on your thread about rope and spikes :taped:


----------



## NEKS Tree Svc

*this is what i was trying to explain i wasn't going to do from the start*



tomtrees58 said:


> i was going to post this on your thread about rope and spikes :taped:



LOL I appreciate the thought, this guy has no common sense, and is more worried about drinking on the job than being safe. Those guys not putting him up in a bucket truck to get sections of it instead of all at once were just as much at fault as him. They let him put himself in that position for laughs, while it was funny, i didn't think any of them had any common sense after i saw the tree fall and the guy was laughing about him being off center.


----------



## Rickytree

NEKS Tree Svc said:


> LOL I appreciate the thought, this guy has no common sense, and is more worried about drinking on the job than being safe. Those guys not putting him up in a bucket truck to get sections of it instead of all at once were just as much at fault as him. They let him put himself in that position for laughs, while it was funny, i didn't think any of them had any common sense after i saw the tree fall and the guy was laughing about him being off center.



That's not the utility guys job. Kinda like the crossing guard piggy backing you across the street. Not his job..


----------



## NEKS Tree Svc

Rickytree said:


> That's not the utility guys job. Kinda like the crossing guard piggy backing you across the street. Not his job..



:O i thought that was his boss that said he was off center, my bad


----------



## MattB

The commentary reminds me of bum fights.


----------



## cjtreeclimber

Wow. Some of you actually know that guy?


----------



## JosephArehart

Thanks for sharing this video it was a good experience .


----------



## JosephArehart

I watched your video and really its very scary to cut the big tree like this.


----------



## signal121booster

Thanks for sharing this wonderful video with us. It was really very amazing.


----------



## tidy

This was the Youtube description of the video posted at top of this page

*We take a big tree down, and it hit our house. There isn't a lot of damage really, was still a lot cheaper doing it ourselves. The one quote we got was about $4000. Logs from this tree were sent to a friend with a lumber mill and the wood will be used for a future addition. *

In believe you, not. The tree ended up smack bang in the middle of the house, i cant see how they could have pieced it out and still had millable logs


----------



## domonick

Great Just Great!!


----------



## newnovin

that is so great , thanks for share


----------



## lone wolf

1970GTO said:


> *Save MONEY*
> 
> Save MONEY. All you need is a chainsaw, rope and two guys pulling. Works EVERYTIME.......!!!
> 
> ‪Tree Falls on Cottage 3GP‬&rlm; - YouTube


WTF did the idiots expect?


----------

